# Some photos :)



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Canon 5D Classic + EF 40mm / F 2.8 = fun !


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Cool stuff man.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Cruel, very, very cruel! My favourite beer is featured and it's a long while since I have had any. Ah, nostalgia for the days of having a pre-match pint or two at the Sloany Pony on Parsons Green before walking to the Bridge to watch Chelsea play!

Great pics by the way! :thumbsup:

But what the hell is 'Thai tapas'???


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Caller. said:


> Cruel, very, very cruel! My favourite beer is featured and it's a long while since I have had any. Ah, nostalgia for the days of having a pre-match pint or two at the Sloany Pony on Parsons Green before walking to the Bridge to watch Chelsea play!
> 
> Great pics by the way! :thumbsup:
> 
> But what the hell is 'Thai tapas'???


 No idea, any suggestions?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

mitadoc said:


> No idea, any suggestions?


East Asian style tacos? Sounds like good fusion food...


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Spring rolls, fish cakes and prawn crackers - lol! :biggrin:


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Caller. said:


> Spring rolls, fish cakes and prawn crackers - lol! :biggrin:


 It sounds delicious, must try it!


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah,you know where it is


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Mitadoc, have you seen the Schofield competition, to win their latest watch, the Daymark, which sells for 3.6k? Coastal pics required and the pier above is used to promote the competition.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Caller. said:


> Mitadoc, have you seen the Schofield competition, to win their latest watch, the Daymark, which sells for 3.6k? Coastal pics required and the pier above is used to promote the competition.


 No,I haven`t . But I don`t think I have any chance at all


----------



## Timemachine.fi (Mar 30, 2017)

Cool pics!


----------

